# What is a lodge of research?



## ebojones (Jan 5, 2015)

Please explain what a lodge of research is, and what it actually does. I have seen this brought up on more than one occasion, and my curiosity is peaked.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 5, 2015)

Lodges of research do not confer degrees so you already have to be a MM to petition.  In jurisdictions that only allow a brother to be a member of exactly one blue lodge, there's no need to demit from your local lodge to become a member.  In jurisdictions that do allow a brother to be a member of as many lodges as he can afford, you can't be a member of only research lodges and the pedestal officers don't get votes in GL.  In both cases they count as a step below a regular blue lodge.

They are chartered to publish papers on various Masonic topics.  Some are chartered explicitly to publish papers on Masonic history.  Some specialize in specific topics.  For example there is at least one Civil War research lodge.

If your jurisdiction has one, I encourage becoming a member to widen your reading on Masonic topics.  Remember that they depend on their members for submissions so consider writing a paper.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 5, 2015)

Tennessee has a Civil War Lodge of Research as well as the regular Lodge of Research. As noted, the primary function is to further Masonic education. In Tennessee, it meets four times per year in various parts of the state.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 5, 2015)

The most well-known lodge of research is Quator Coronati Lodge No. 2076, founded in 1884.
http://www.quatuorcoronati.com


----------



## Roy_ (Jan 6, 2015)

In the Netherlands, you cannot be member of two lodges, so there is a study group rather than a study lodge which is called (aha!) Quator Coronati Nederland. This group joins Freemasons of different breeds (regular and irregular) and organises congresses, study days, publish a magazine, etc.

In Belgium there are 'real' studylodges that people join besides their 'normal' lodge so there are smaller groups for further study.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 6, 2015)

Roy_ said:


> In the Netherlands, you cannot be member of two lodges, so there is a study group rather than a study lodge which is called (aha!) Quator Coronati Nederland. This group joins Freemasons of different breeds (regular and irregular) and organises congresses, study days, publish a magazine, etc.



Single affiliation jurisdictions normally only restrict their members to a single lodge that confers degrees.  As lodges of research are not authorized to confer degrees they are allowed as an exception to the rule.  It's interesting to find a jurisdiction so strict they don't even allow that exception.  (Usual caveat about regularity - In this case I do not think affiliation rules have anything to do with regularity).


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 6, 2015)

Roy_ said:


> In the Netherlands, you cannot be member of two lodges, so there is a study group rather than a study lodge which is called (aha!) Quator Coronati Nederland. This group joins Freemasons of different breeds (regular and irregular) and organises congresses, study days, publish a magazine, etc.
> 
> In Belgium there are 'real' studylodges that people join besides their 'normal' lodge so there are smaller groups for further study.



I wonder what GLs heres take on a "group" that allows regular and irregular masons to meet masonicly


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 7, 2015)

They'd have a hissy-fit and say, "we've never done it that way!"


----------



## Roy_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Like I said. there are no "studylodges" in the Netherlands. There is a "Stichting Ritus en Tempelbouw" ('rite and temple construction foundation' would be the literal translation (quick Google translation from their website: 
The Foundation Rite Temple and Construction, founded on June 2, 1946 in which two clubs merging that had to cease their activities during the war, viz .:
Mac. union to study of symbols and rituals, founded in May 1905 and Foundation Temple Building, which originated in 1931 and who was interested in the design of lodge rooms, furniture, regalia and eg. the Tableau.

The Foundation is an independent, she does not represent a certain current within Freemasonry nor any Order and works in the Dutch language.
She aims her activities, including first and foremost the journal Thoth, research and study to promote the field of Freemasonry and to indicate their results widely publicized.
Justification of our doings is made to the Advisory Council, which is composed of a number of participants of R & T. The Foundation and Rite Temple Construction has over the years published a number of very interesting fixed standard works, which for the freemason as basic or study funds.

Because the legal form of a foundation, it has no members, but participants or contributors and the Assembly that a foundation does not know replaced by exchange with the participants or contributors thoughts at the annual National Workshop.

Freemason who are interested in the (study) Freemasonry can participant or contributor to the Foundation 'Rite Temple and building'. Contributors six times a year the magazine Thoth and -at publication- other publications free of charge or at reduced prices.

They may also, against payment, to participate in the Foundation organized seminars."​ 
The foundation has seminars, lectures, studygroups, etc. Perhaps there are also "Masonic meetings" only for Grand Orient members, I don't know. In any case, as an irregular Mason I am member myself. I receive their journal, can go to seminars, but not to FC or MM themed meetings since they do check my degree at my order. The next upcoming event is a "day of meeting" organised together with a similar organisation from Belgium and on that day they hope to get Masons from any kind together to meet.

Now in Belgium there _are_ "studylodges" in the meaning I think the original poster is thinking of.

The difference between countries eh?


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 8, 2015)

Check out this FB page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Confederate-Military-Lodge-of-Research/189032117781836


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Feb 1, 2015)

In IL we have a Lodge of Research and when I was at Grand Lodge in 2011 I attended and ended up joining.  Never heard another word from them, hope they enjoyed my $20.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 1, 2015)

Willaim Perkins said:


> In IL we have a Lodge of Research and when I was at Grand Lodge in 2011 I attended and ended up joining.  Never heard another word from them, hope they enjoyed my $20.



You should get one proceedings issue per year you are a member.  Ping them to make sure they have your address right.  I bought a lifetime membership the first time I attended and I've gotten my package annually since then.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Feb 2, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> You should get one proceedings issue per year you are a member.  Ping them to make sure they have your address right.  I bought a lifetime membership the first time I attended and I've gotten my package annually since then.


got an address?


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 4, 2015)

Willaim Perkins said:


> got an address?



My books are currently packed as we're moving.  http://www.ilorlibrary.org/


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Feb 4, 2015)

Following is a link to the Lodge of Research for the Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas: http://www.mwphglotx.org/grand-lodge-information/kemetic-lodge-of-research/ and on the national level there is the Phylaxis Society http://www.thephylaxis.org/ .


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 7, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I wonder what GLs heres take on a "group" that allows regular and irregular masons to meet masonicly


Wouldn't this be out of bounds because of the obligation we took in the MM degree?


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Nov 7, 2015)

Only if this was a tyled meeting or if we were discussing ritual.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 8, 2015)

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> Only if this was a tyled meeting or if we were discussing ritual.


The operative phrase was "meet Masonically," which would certainly be a violation.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 8, 2015)

You need to discuss with you GL.  No one else can give you competent advice on the subject.


----------

